
SparkleFormation – Compose Your Infrastructure - nikolay
http://www.sparkleformation.io/
======
jonaf
This is neat. At Bazaarvoice (my current employer), we built a Ruby DSL
specifically for CloudFormation (AWS) several years ago. It looks and works
similarly. We open sourced it and have been using it in production for a
couple years now. you can check it out at
[http://github.com/bazaarvoice/CloudFormation-ruby-
dsl](http://github.com/bazaarvoice/CloudFormation-ruby-dsl)

------
bovermyer
What makes this different than, say, Terraform?

~~~
nikolay
Much closer to CloudFormation, i.e. people already familiar with it can
convert more easily. State is not kept locally either - for AWS it's using
CloudFormation for that. Also, Terraform does not support all AWS services
yet, which is a no-go for people who don't want to start learning Go just to
implement their AWS stack.

